# Clear Vaginal Discharge w/spayed female



## sharon

Need opinions...I have a 5 year old, very healthy, spayed female Boxer.  Today, I noticed a small pool of liquid on the porch where she had been laying.  A closer look showed that she had a clear, watery discharge coming from her vagina.  No other symtoms of illness.  After checking with "Google", there's a range of possible causes... from a UT infection to false heat.  Just wondering if anyone has had this problem???


----------



## JuliaH

Hi Sharon,

I have never heard of that in a spayed dog, but it's probably worth a good check up just in case she has some sort of infection...

Just a thought 

Julia


----------



## sharon

I wanted to add that I've taken her temp and that's fine...she's UTD on shots, heartworm, worming, etc...although, I wouldn't think those things would be a factor, but I thought I'd add it.  Also, there's no apparent odor to this liquid (haven't gotten real close, but nothing that you'd notice when you're close to her).  Will check with vet if it continues.  Thanks for replies!!


----------



## quailchaser

It may not require a trip to the vet. I have seen similar with my spayed female and it was of no concern, but each dog can be different. Just call and run it by your vet. Other than the watery discharge, is the dog acting normal? If something was wrong the dog may not be acting normal and will usually display that. 
Let us know what the outcome is.


----------



## sharon

Called my vet...he asked about her temp, it was normal.  She is acting normal, eating, no trouble with urinating, etc.  The vet said to give it a few days, keep checking her temp occasionally and that it would probably go away....he seemed to lean toward the false heat.  I do have another female that should be coming into heat any day...maybe that's brought this on.  Keep on coming with the opinions.


----------



## BulldogsNBama

If there's no vaginal infection or uti, could it be just normal vaginal cleansing of itself or perhaps could she be having a problem with slight incontinence??  Here's a link I found with some info that might be helpful...   

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/vaginal-discharge-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Hoping you find the answer.  Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job, keeping a close eye on her!  :  )


----------



## sharon

Thank you for all replies!  BulldogsNBama, I'm thinking incontinence was the answer...it hasn't happened since my post!  Maybe she was dreaming about running & playing with her "best buddy", our 3 year old granddaughter and didn't have time to wake and go out in the yard!!  She's still doing great...no temp, eating great, etc...so we're good for now!!  Thanks again!


----------

